# Noob Info On Batteries



## Fog-e (24/10/13)

So many different batteries out there. Have a Kanger Mini Protank II and wondering how I know which types/brands are compatible. Currently using the one that came with the JustFog Maxi - it is 950 and something similar would do - wouldn't want to go lower like 650. Have heard that some of the 1300 can burn the coils though. Any info will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## ET (24/10/13)

if you're talking about mah, higher just means it has a bigger charge and lasts longer, won't do anything extra to the coil. your protank has an ego thread so will work on any battery that has an ego style thread connection, so basically almost all the batteries out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (24/10/13)

Thanks for the info denizenx - that is what I needed to know. Funny, was a supplier that told me about the burning.
Guess only way to learn something new is to ask!!


----------



## Nightfearz (24/10/13)

some of the ego style batteries are semi variable voltage, meaning it has 2 settings. 3.3 volts or 4.0 volts or something there abouts. so usually when you switch off the battery (quick press 5 times) and then hold the fire button for approx 10sec, the light will flash a different color. then switch on by quick pressing 5 times again. 

the result of this would be: if you have a 1.8 ohm coil (or close to it) then 3.3 volts is ample, it will fire in the "green" ratio, but if you use the other option which is 4v or higher a 1.8 ohm coil will give that burnt taste. a 2.4 ohm coil will function ok with that though.

bottom line, consider a variable voltage/variable wattage battery, that can go up and down in increments. perhaps something like the Itaste vv/vw. they are relatively cheap @ around R400

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/11/13)

Just another question from a relative noob

I have a Protank 2, with two coils that came with it. 2.2 ohm and 1.8 ohm. I am on the 2.2ohm now. I have an itaste VV/VW battery and a Vision Spinner. On the 2.2 ohm, I have found that around 4V is where I like it. If I go up to 4.4V I start getting a burnt taste. If I go below about 3.8V, it doesnt seem to work very well. I havent tried the 1.8 ohm yet. 

At what point would I want a Mod with separate batteries? Is that only for if I am building my own coils?


----------



## Andre (24/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> Just another question from a relative noob
> 
> I have a Protank 2, with two coils that came with it. 2.2 ohm and 1.8 ohm. I am on the 2.2ohm now. I have an itaste VV/VW battery and a Vision Spinner. On the 2.2 ohm, I have found that around 4V is where I like it. If I go up to 4.4V I start getting a burnt taste. If I go below about 3.8V, it doesnt seem to work very well. I havent tried the 1.8 ohm yet.
> 
> At what point would I want a Mod with separate batteries? Is that only for if I am building my own coils?


Probably, yes. Only other advantage is that you can have fresh spares around.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> Just another question from a relative noob
> 
> I have a Protank 2, with two coils that came with it. 2.2 ohm and 1.8 ohm. I am on the 2.2ohm now. I have an itaste VV/VW battery and a Vision Spinner. On the 2.2 ohm, I have found that around 4V is where I like it. If I go up to 4.4V I start getting a burnt taste. If I go below about 3.8V, it doesnt seem to work very well. I havent tried the 1.8 ohm yet.
> 
> At what point would I want a Mod with separate batteries? Is that only for if I am building my own coils?


 
The protank can be pushed to around 8 watts, 9 maybe on a 50/50 liquid. I couldn't get it any higher than that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

